
Show HN: My self hosted project management and billing app (Trello alternative) - 23andwalnut
http://duetapp.com
======
mgav
Congratulations - DueTapp looks very well done.

What shortcomings do you see in Trello that this overcomes? Is is better for a
specific kind of user or industry?

Best of luck

